# PC geht ständig aus



## medico (12. August 2004)

Hallo,

wer kann mir helfen. Wir haben hier einen Rechner der ständig einfach komplett aus geht, d.h. er fährt nicht runter sonder ist wirklich einfach aus.
Und anschalten kann man ihn danach auch nicht wieder, erst wenn man einige Zeit den Netzschalter umgelegt hat.

Liegt das jetzt an dem Netzteil, an der Hitze oder daran das in dem Rechner drei festplatten sind?


----------



## dj-para (12. August 2004)

Poste doch mal um was für einen Rechner es sich handelt und wieviel Watt dein Netzteil hat.

Greetz

DJ


----------



## ChrisStangl (31. August 2004)

Ich würde hier mal spontan auf einen Hitzestau tippen. 3 Festplatten, wahrscheinlich schön dicht übereinander gepackt und das Ganze nahe an der CPU und der GraKa... Picard würde sagen: Authentifikation Picard Alpha Charlie 3 7 2 Emergency Shut down...


----------



## TobGod (31. August 2004)

Dein Netzteil hat sehr wahrscheinlich zuwenig Watt für drei Festplatten, wer weiß was du sonst noch drin hast, dass viel Strom zieht. Wenn dann alle 3 oder so mal gleichzeitig gebraucht werden, geht er aus.


----------



## ChrisStangl (31. August 2004)

Hi Tob,

da könntest Du allerdings auch Recht haben. Erinnert mich grad an den Melmac und all die Haartrockner...

Gruß

Chris


----------



## Radhad (31. August 2004)

Mal seine Hardwarekonfig abwarten, kann ja auch einfach ein Defekt am Netzteil sein? Wackelkontakt oder so...


----------

